

Early telecom standards battle: "Hello" vs. "Ahoy" - ilamont
http://www2.cs.uh.edu/~klong/papers/hello.txt

======
martingordon
I've often wondered about the meaning of the word "Hello". We all know what
it's used for, but it's hard to pinpoint an exact definition for it.

